#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-10-17
<emr7240> Anyone here help me get a HD mounted?
<s0ulburn1> sudo mount -t (filesystem type) /dev/(device type) /mount point (where you want to mount it to
<emr7240> do i need to set up a mount point?
<emr7240> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/??
<s0ulburn1> that should work
<s0ulburn1> I know i set my slave IDE to mount to /src and added the needed stuff in /etc/fstab so it mounts automatically on boot
<emr7240> $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0).
<s0ulburn1> youll need to tell it what type of filesystem it is
<emr7240> this is a external HD that worked up until a day ago
<emr7240> i would like it to appear on the desktop like it did before
<s0ulburn1> man mount
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-10-18
<emr7240> still not working
<s0ulburn1> is the disk bad?
<s0ulburn1> Pleia2
<emr7240> it doesnt show as bad from the disk utility but i was extracting a rar and it went crazy and i cant mount since
<emr7240> corrupt partition but i dont know how to correct that
<emr7240> when i was extracting it just kept re-extracting over and over
<s0ulburn1> have you tested it with disk utility
<emr7240> yes
<emr7240> file system is clean
<s0ulburn1> what is the fs type
<emr7240> ntfs
<s0ulburn1> NTFS, FAT, ext4
<s0ulburn1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<emr7240> thanks i will work through that
<emr7240> anyone available to help?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2013-10-15
<acdce> Can someone help me
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-10-12
<thebwt> Funny, I mainly watch the channel from 8-5 (work time) I guess most people don't once-off an IRC room in those hours
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-10-15
<thebwt> Good morning texas
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-10-19
 * tiwake pokes r3dd0g 
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-10-22
<Ardonel> tiwake: Yo!  \o/
<tiwake> Ardonel: hi
<Ardonel> How are you this evening?
<tiwake> pretty alright
<Ardonel> Good to hear.
<tiwake> whats going on with you?
<Ardonel> Sitting here doing updates on 3 computers on my desk.
<tiwake> heh
<Ardonel> 2 Mint installs, and 1 Kubuntu.
<tiwake> hmm
<tiwake> tomorrow sometime I plan on getting a chest freezer
<Ardonel> Good call. Allows you to stockpile food.
<tiwake> just gave my dad another $500 check today and just shy of $1,000... which is good
<tiwake> erm, yesterday rather
<tiwake> every friday is a payday
<tiwake> oh, I can pay the electricity bill now too
<tiwake> I should do that
<Ardonel> Feel free to send me some money.  :P
<tiwake> it was literally just posted
<tiwake> Ardonel: I have to pay my dad back first
<tiwake> all extra money is going to him until he is payed off
<Ardonel> Right.
<tiwake> cause dads are awesome
<Ardonel> Absolutely. Have I mentioned that I am a Dad.
<tiwake> uh, hmm... not sure
<tiwake> are you awesome?
<Ardonel> In every way. Just ask me, I will tell you all about it.   :-P
<tiwake> I'm sure your kids will all get to know
<tiwake> heh
<Ardonel> Kid. I tell him often.
<Ardonel> ! kid. Son. Age 12.
<Ardonel> Lord help us, he wants to be just like me. If only he knew.
<tiwake> evidently when I moved to texas I skipped 3 or more toll booths, and got a bill in oregon for $12 with my license plate
<tiwake> in colorado?
<Ardonel> Wow.
<tiwake> yeah, whatever
<Ardonel> Ok, mama says time to go to bed. Talk at you later. God bless.
<tiwake> I told my dad to pay it if he wants to, or ignore it if he wants to
<tiwake> I think he is going to pay it... mumbled something about credit at the end
<tiwake> credit score, rather
<tiwake> w/e
<tiwake> save up enough money and just buy it out right and credit means nothing
<tiwake> IMO Colorado can stuff it
<tiwake> Ardonel: hi
